# Anyone tried Novak batteries yet?



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm curious about voltage and runtime, I see nothing on their website.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

A few at the local track have them.
They seem to be ok, I haven't seen cycled numbers however.


----------

